# Need grain free dry dog food suggestions



## Pepperann (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm ready to switch PepperAnn now. I want to go grain free now. She seems itchy and still is flakey even after using the vets omega efa capsules. She is very picky and is only eating Nutro Ultra Puppy. The kibble size isn't huge. What grain free food will your chis eat? I am worried about kibble being too large with Acana. I was going to place my order but I'm not sure what to do. Thanks for the help.


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

I have heard people saying Acana kibbles are big, the only thing I can tell you is that both my chis have always been in Acana since they were less than 2lbs, they never had a problem with the size.


----------



## Meg&Titus (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm about to switch to Fromm I did a lot of research on here as well as the Internet and it seemed to fit my budget and be good for my dogs. If you live near a Natural Pawz store they will give you samples to try. I ended up leaving a buffet for Titus in different bowels and Fromm was his favorite out of the bunch. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pepperann (Jan 10, 2013)

Acana seems highly recommended here. Do you wet it at all? Do they eat all favors or prefer one specific kind? Thanks. If they ate it at 2 lbs then my 5 1/2 lb gal should do ok. She is just sooooooo fussy but I need to switch her food. I don't think nutro is doing her any favors!


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

To be honest so far they have only tried Grasslands and they love it, some days ago I order Pacifica it arrived today but we missed it, need to pick it up tomorrow.
I'll let you know if they like the new flavor or not.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Jaxx is just under 4 pounds and has never had a problem with kibble being too big. When he was smaller I bought only dog food that was for small breeds because I was afraid he would not be able to handle the bigger dog food.
They seem to adapt well to any size of dog food and just crunch it.


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Forgot to answer your question. I DO add water to the kibble.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I would suggest Fromm grain free. 
Fromm Four Star Nutritionals Grain-Free Dog Food | Review and Rating


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about kibble size at all, unless it's one of those prescription diets where the kibble size can be huge. Odie is fed Acana Ranchlands and we add a bit of water to it. Acana and Fromm would be my top choices. I personally prefer Acana because it's made in Canada just a province over. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pepperann (Jan 10, 2013)

Anyone feed EVO small bites turkey and chicken. I'm looking at what grain free food I can have shipped. No pet store close to me.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I feed Toby Fromm grain free. He loves it! He had major tummy trouble but since he has been on Fromm he's had zero issues. The kibble pieces are nice and small, too. I add just a bit of water to moisten it. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Pepperann said:


> Anyone feed EVO small bites turkey and chicken. I'm looking at what grain free food I can have shipped. No pet store close to me.


You can have any of the foods mentioned here shipped from several different websites, including amazon. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Top choices in my opinion are definitely Orijen "Regional Red" and Acana (the
grain free varieties). I strongly believe there is no better kibble on the market 
at the moment. As for kibble size, it should not be a problem, I fed it to dogs
with practically no teeth, I fed it to a dog under 2 pounds, to puppies as well,
everyone does fine.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Ike was on puppy chow when I got him, I gradually switched him over to Fromm kibbles and can, I only feed him 1 tablespoon of the can with his kibbles. Then 2 months ago I added the Ziwipeak, I also switched my Pug, Sadie over at the same time. They both are so healthy and have such beautiful shinny fur.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Evelyn, I want to see some pictures of Sadie please. :love2: I LOVE Pugs!
I had one sweet boy named Boss. We also rescued one and I also often 
pet sit a crazy little Pug, they are just such awesome dogs, perfect in my book.


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

Wellness Core Small Breed is grain-free and has small kibbles. Ember liked it, as we fed it to her as a little puppy, as well as Nature's Variety Instinct and Praire.


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

Oh, and Orijen is probably the best dog food you can get, also grain free. I highly reccomend it as well.


----------

